

Show HN: 53,039 WordPress Themes - victoriap
https://www.resimit.com/node/wordpress-themes-machine-learning

======
leepowers
About half the preview images are returning 404s. Screen shot here:
[http://imgur.com/aiqgX97](http://imgur.com/aiqgX97)

Regardless, this is an interesting concept. Currently, you have to pending
hours carefully crafting a web site layout or choosing from a selection of
pre-built templates. Instead, in the future, it would be awesome to provide a
set of parameters that are then used to generate a compelling site.

One thing I've noticed - the templates look very similar to each other. And
it's hard to find one that "looks good". Have you considered incorporating
human feedback? Something like Hot or Not, but choosing between themes instead
of faces.

~~~
victoriap
You were right about screenhots, they are now fine.

Currently design decision parameters come from a statistical analysis of a few
thousand existing themes.

The 5 star rating, preview and other user feedback will be used to train
machine learning algorithms to generate better ones..

Finally the example content may trick people to think themes are the same, but
they are indeed ensured to be different..

Thanks for the valuable feedback.

------
pbhjpbhj
Could anyone point to one theme there that looks really good? I had a quick
look and none of the themes coming up seemed worth examining further.
Hopefully I'm wrong; the idea of algorithmic design seems interesting.

